# Going from military to law enforcement



## Leslie (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm currently serving my first enlistment in the Marine Corps and will be finishing my contract in August of 2016. I wanted to get a jump start on figuring out what steps I need to take in order to have a smooth transfer when I get out. My main concern is the police academy and how to go about attending it. Would I essentially have to call a bunch of police departments, ask if they're hiring, and if they're willing to sponsor me to an academy? Also, is it required to take the civil service exam before you can attend an academy? If so, the next exam date is in 2015 so I'd have to take leave to go back to MA just to take the exam. If anyone has had prior experience with going from the military to law enforcement, your advice would be greatly appreciated. I'm basically looking for a mentor on this.


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for your service. Many before you have made the transition from military to law enforcement, myself included. Is the city/town of your residence when you entered the Marines a civil service community? I ask that because the town you have residency in is generally your best chance of being hired due to residency preferences in hiring. You will also be eligible for veteran preference which will further increase your chances of being hired.

By all means, take the civil service exam while you are still in. The hiring of police officers in Massachusetts is a long and slow process. Getting "sponsored" as a self-sponsor by a police department to an academy is not an ideal situation. Self-sponsors are only admitted to a class if it is not full with recruits who have been hired and are being paid by their department to attend the academy. Then there is the problem of not having any income while in the academy to deal with. Although, you would be able to use your GI Bill benefits as a way of paying for the academy and having some income. But like I said, this is not a great option. 

The bottom line for my advice. Take the civil service exam while you're still in and hopefully there will be a law enforcement job waiting for you when you get out.


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

Another piece of advice. Work on your written English skills. Almost every police skill can be taught in the academy except the ability to craft a clear, concise sentence that expresses precisely what you mean in a readable fashion. Don't underestimate the utility of this skill.


----------



## GoArmy14 (Oct 17, 2013)

If I remember correctly, you have to be 21 at the time of the exam. Looks like you'll be cutting it close if the birthday you entered is correct. Also something worth noting is that if you are on active duty when taking the exam, you can claim residency in any civil service town as long as you establish residency in that town within 90 days of your discharge. 
Use your TA to knock out some college classes while you're in. Could work toward your associates for free while in if you have the time.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

Leslie said:


> I'm currently serving my first enlistment in the Marine Corps and will be finishing my contract in August of 2016. I wanted to get a jump start on figuring out what steps I need to take in order to have a smooth transfer when I get out. My main concern is the police academy and how to go about attending it. Would I essentially have to call a bunch of police departments, ask if they're hiring, and if they're willing to sponsor me to an academy? Also, is it required to take the civil service exam before you can attend an academy? If so, the next exam date is in 2015 so I'd have to take leave to go back to MA just to take the exam. If anyone has had prior experience with going from the military to law enforcement, your advice would be greatly appreciated. I'm basically looking for a mentor on this.


Just food for thought:

If you are on the east coast stationed at either Quantico or Lejeune you are going to be meeting plenty of departments that are going to try to recruit you as you get closer to your final days as an active duty Marine. If you are an MP you can actually request to train at a local academy while still active duty to get certified in that state. In Virginia you have to be 21 at the time of graduation, but I believe if you are an MP you are allowed to be 20.

Also every major department near both bases have pipeline/mentor programs set up to ease the process from military to a LE career.

Just something to think about if you are willing to leave Massachusetts to be a police officer.


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

Herrdoktor said:


> Just food for thought:
> 
> If you are on the east coast stationed at either Quantico or Lejeune you are going to be meeting plenty of departments that are going to try to recruit you as you get closer to your final days as an active duty Marine. If you are an MP you can actually request to train at a local academy while still active duty to get certified in that state. In Virginia you have to be 21 at the time of graduation, but I believe if you are an MP you are allowed to be 20.
> 
> ...


This ^^^^^^^ look elsewhere to become a cop, that is your best bet.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

By all means take the civil service test if you live in Mass. The pay and bennies are some of the best around and it's just nicer living in New England.

Do allot or reading since most the test is reading comprehension ( at least it was when i use to take them )

But if your looking to get on right away going outside Mass. would be your best bet.

Good Luck


----------

